# Wood Choice for Mission Style Cabinets?



## RonRock (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm doing some cabinets for my basement remodel. Typically I'd use Red Oak for my cabinets. But the Oak has too much grain for my wife's liking in a mission style cabinet. So what is the "typical" choice for mission style?

I will add that I plan to use oak plywood for the box's and hardwood for the face frame and doors. These cabinets are all walled in on both sides so none of the box sides will show, only the inside when a door is open. I can live with that. But I will need plywood for a freestanding bar that will need to match the cabinets.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Second most commonly used wood for mission was cherry


----------



## RonRock (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Terry. So what is the first most common wood?


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Commonly Oak


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I too would choose cherry


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well the oak is too grainy for me too. If its all quarter sawn and fill the grain before finish. I can stand it. I honestly haven't seen mission in anything but quarter sawn oak. Going to have to google it.

If you want a great way to take the salmon color out of cherry without stain. I have posted a thread on it. Very easy to do and it will give it an aged look rather than a stained look.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## RonRock (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, Cherry it will be. Actually I should have replied sooner, at the bottom of the page is a list of "Similar Threads." I found the answers to the same question that had been previously asked. Wish my search results were as good as that.

Cheers
Ron


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

RonRock said:


> Thanks guys, Cherry it will be. Actually I should have replied sooner, at the bottom of the page is a list of "Similar Threads." I found the answers to the same question that had been previously asked. Wish my search results were as good as that.
> 
> Cheers
> Ron


I've been on this forum for over 5 years and until now I had no idea there was a "similar threads" list at the bottom of the page! :blush:


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

The traditional wood for mission style furniture was quarter sawn white oak.A completely different grain than red oak.Cherry is a good choice.I've gotten tired of oak over the years in my area.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Marv said:


> I've been on this forum for over 5 years and until now I had no idea there was a "similar threads" list at the bottom of the page! :blush:


We on iPads with the forum app don't get a lot of tools found on the regular web page. Been here for quite a while and didn't know there was a friends thing. we don't get that either. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't stand plain sawn red oak......but rift sawn is beautiful in my opinion. Might want to check it or quarter sawn oak out. Most mission style furniture is made with Oak...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RonRock said:


> I'm doing some cabinets for my basement remodel. Typically I'd use Red Oak for my cabinets. But the Oak has too much grain for my wife's liking in a mission style cabinet. So what is the "typical" choice for mission style?
> 
> I will add that I plan to use oak plywood for the box's and hardwood for the face frame and doors. These cabinets are all walled in on both sides so none of the box sides will show, only the inside when a door is open. I can live with that. But I will need plywood for a freestanding bar that will need to match the cabinets.


If you don't like Oak, you could use any species...what difference would it make?


















.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You have to live with both the cabinets and your better half so pick a wood the two of you can agree on if oak is out of the question.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am surprised no one mentioned mahogany. Stickley used quarter sawn oak while Greene and Greene mahogany.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Marv said:


> I've been on this forum for over 5 years and until now I had no idea there was a "similar threads" list at the bottom of the page! :blush:


I have been here more than 5 years and also had not noticed the "similar threads."

George


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I did my mission style coffee table and I'm currently building a set of mission end tables in Walnut. Uncommon, but I really like it.


----------

